# Raising kids



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 25, 2008)

"It takes time to raise about 25 children. I know, I have two myself. That's plenty. Mine are twins, though. Both of them. They're awfully cute. I can't think of their names. They don't come when I call them anyway." 

~ Victor Borge


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 25, 2008)




----------

